# Size comparison of popular tuna jigging reels



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Some fishermen want to know the sizes of jigging reels because they can't see them all. Here are comparison of sizes of popular jigging reels and their weights.



















JM PE8/Alutecnos Gorilla 12/Shmano Tosa20/Accurate BX2600/Shinamo TN40N

Weight:
PE8: 25.9 oz
Gorilla 12: 29.8 oz
Torsa 20: 29.5 oz
BX2 600: 28.2 oz
40N: 29.2 oz


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

All real nice reels, although I've never really been too much of an Acccurated fan. That PE-8 looks like it has the largest line capacity.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Roger said:


> All real nice reels, although I've never really been too much of an Acccurated fan. That PE-8 looks like it has the largest line capacity.


In fact, Accurate 665 has the largest line capacity.
I spooled PE8 with Jerry Brown #80 hollow the other day and I could get 450 yards with some room for topshot.


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

how much line can you get on that torsa 20?


----------



## Bottom-Feeder (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a Shimano Tanica 16II. It is wonderful but does not hold that much line. Shimano recently came out with the 20II and 25II. I should have waited. However, I usually do not jig in mater more than 200-300ft. and so it's not a big deal.


----------



## OC (Apr 30, 2010)

Bottom-Feeder said:


> I have a Shimano Tanica 16II. It is wonderful but does not hold that much line. Shimano recently came out with the 20II and 25II. I should have waited. However, I usually do not jig in mater more than 200-300ft. and so it's not a big deal.


You must be running just mono. I have 500yds of JB 60 hollow on mine plus a short topshot of suffix sup 60. I haven't jigged w/ it, I use it for casting, light trolling, live bait and chunking. Thats plenty of line for GOM.


----------



## IgotSNAGGED (Aug 20, 2010)

How did you get that JM handle on your Trinidad 40N?? Is it a direct fit, or do I need to drill?


----------

